# Playstation Bios



## Jiffyman (Nov 8, 2005)

I want to play my Psone games on my computer. Does any one know of a place where I can download Ps Bios. I own a playstation 1. Or could I possibly get the bios off of my playstation.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 8, 2005)

Bios? Just google "Playstation Emulator"


----------



## Jiffyman (Nov 10, 2005)

*I still need the bios file*

I still need the bios so the emulator knows what to do with the game.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 10, 2005)

Jiffyman said:
			
		

> I still need the bios so the emulator knows what to do with the game.


The last ps emulator i used, i installed, and then put the cd in.


----------



## kof2000 (Nov 10, 2005)

scph-1001 <--- google


----------



## Apokarteron (Nov 10, 2005)

you can run PSX games on your PC with an emulator/program called Bleem!


----------



## Apd904 (May 29, 2008)

You can't by any chance play ps3 games on pc can you...? Sorry for the random comment =]


----------



## lion149 (May 29, 2008)

Nope


----------

